
China’s coronavirus is not remotely under control - jdkee
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2020/02/05/chinas-coronavirus-not-remotely-control-world-economy-mounting2/
======
anonsivalley652
From expat and smuggled reports, there's about several dozen dead bodies on
the streets and in crashed vehicles around central Wuhan. On the whole, that's
not very many compared to having the population of NYC. There would probably
be a similar number in an average day in NYC, but the coroners are reportedly
too afraid and/or also under curfew to pick up the bodies.

Roughly 100 million people are locked down as of writing.

The number of infected and dead in Western media should be multiplied by the
viewer by about 2x-10x to get a current number because of a) undercounting and
b) the long delays in receiving information.

Interestingly, several large, multi-thousand bed, world-class, negative air-
pressure hospital/triage facilities were built in about a week.

